# having a bit of trouble with stand command



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone i'm trying to teach Shelley the stand command, Shes not quite getting it. She will stand but i always have to touch groin to get her to stand. As i touch the groin i say stand then once she is standing i reward her. Problem being her stands she always keeps her head down. Like in this picture of her, I put her in a stand/stay.








How can i get her to do better stands with her head up?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Reward her with her head up. 

I taught Jacks to stand using two signals -

1. Touching your dog's belly or side with your left hand and prompting her to stand up
2. Doing the treat fingers, meaning hold the treat in your first three fingers of your right hand. 

You do both of these and say "Stand"

The dog should be so cued in to your treat fingers + the treat that he will automatically stand up and lean forward and up for the reward. 

As he got the idea, I stopped touching his side and just did the treat in my right hand. And then that turned into me just doing the treat fingers sweeping forward to signal the dog to stand.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas | Fanny's Clicker Dog Blog The puppies in this video are offering stands at some points...I haven't quite figured out how they get it offered! 

We teach stand with luring, I hate hate hate hate to do it, but haven't found a better way. Have your dog sit. Let her lick the treat. Slowly bring it straight out from her nose. If she stops licking, your hand is too far/moving too fast. the slower you move the treat, the better your behavior. Your goal is for her to pop up her back feet and keep her front feet in the same spot. It's way easier to demo than to describe! As soon as she's standing, you can click/mark and then feed the treat. Repeat. A lot. We get beautiful kick back stands. the treat is out of your hand after you are getting the proper behavior (no front feet movement, but if you aren't training for competition, it doesn't matter too much). .. but still feed a treat after she does the correct behavior.

If we feed the treats high every time, and then practice stay training...we get the position we want.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I used luring too and just held a treat about a foot from his nose while he was sitting. As soon as he got up I clicked. Then I added the command. Took about 2 or 3 repetitions. I also use the command every time I put his harness on so he practices a lot.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It's way easier to demo than to describe!


I had the same thought.  

I've done the stand the same way, except my left hand under the belly kinda keeps the dog from stepping forward while the right hand teaches the dog to lean forward. 

I did a quick google for other ways of teaching the kickback stand, and I'm not sure about this one:



> Once your Borzoi has the idea of standing, you may want to teach the kick-back stand. Sit your Borzoi and stand facing her right side. Put your right foot in front of her front paws to block any forward motion. Hold a piece of food in your right hand by her nose. Command "stand", gently touching her rear toes with your left foot or tickle her tummy with your left hand. Keep your right hand still! Focus on her front feet and, if moving, block them better and move your hand less. Gradually reduce the amount of food you use and increase the number of repetitions before feeding. The kick-back stand, taught properly, is very efficient, presents a nice picture in the ring and eliminates the need for handler fussing and foot placing.


The thing is I have a mental image of myself falling over on my rear trying to block movement with my right foot and tapping his belly with my left food while the right hand treats. !!!!


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I plan on taking her back to obedience and am thinking of competing in obedience trials with her. I have found if i touch her underneath the groin and touch her chin at the same time while saying stand she will keep her head up. Once she is in that position i praise her. When she did go to obedience they were teaching stand and the trainer noticed that food rewards weren't working too well. She noticed if i got the treat out Shelley would sit down and wouldn't move. The trainer asked me if i ever used food as a reward i told her the truth i don't use food i use praise and pats as a reward. 

I just went out and tryed again and she is a bit better still have alot of work to do but i'm sure she will get there with time. She hasn't been back to obedience class for a year i've been slack i know, But i have kept up the training at home.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have used several methods, but with Faelan I needed a method that did not involve touching him.

So Tippykayak and I (thanks Tippy) worked with him for standing using a palm touch. It really worked great and Faelan earned his CD  I still needed to work on having all kinds of people examine him, but the palm touch method is what showed him what was wanted without putting pressure on his underside/privates.

Stand with your dog sitting at heel. Take a small step forward at first and have the dog touch the palm of your slightly outstretched hand. Since Faelan knows heel position, the kick back stand happened without thought since he had to kick back to maintain his position. 

The touch also keeps the dogs head position high.

Good luck!


----------

